# Half Blind-Should I even Consider it?



## buggy (Aug 8, 2016)

I am still looking for a trail horse. I am taking my time and waiting for the right horse. I am looking for a stock type horse that can ride out alone and is ok being trailered to local trails. I found a horse who is about 5 minutes from my house. But...she is half blind.

I did contact these people. They said she ties solid and will hop right on the trailer. Should I consider her, or is half blind going to be unsafe for what I want?

This is her ad:

16year old QH Mare, 15.hh
Heidi is looking for a special person to love her. In an unfortunate accident early this summer she was kicked in her right eye by another horse and it has since clouded over. However, this has not made any great differences in this gals personality. 
Heidi has been used at summer camps and for trail rides for several years and is very quiet and easy going. There's not much that phases this pretty girl and the new partial loss of sight in the eye has not greatly affected the way she rides. She is as safe as they come. As for the differences we have seen in Heidi, she will pause and look for a moment before walking through gates or small doorways, and she will wait on your assurance there is ample space for her girlish figure to fit through before proceeding. 
If you're looking for a best friend that can ride all day long, carry nearly any rider, and will be excited to see you every day; here she is! 
Don't let her recent accident stop you from checking this sweetheart out, she would love a new best friend that's ready to hit the trail. 
(price is greatly reduced from what this gal would've been prior to this unfortunate accident)


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

If you went to see the horse and liked her, I'd recommend having a vet check to make sure the diagnosis was correct. Meaning, I'd make sure the people didn't just assume the horse was kicked and had the eye thoroughly checked out. That way you could make sure there wasn't something else going on like a tumor, or something that might affect the other eye or general health, and also find out if the horse was likely to lose the eye or need expensive surgery.

If the eye is stable and not going to progress into another condition, then I'd consider buying the horse. Once a horse adapts to the loss of eyesight in one eye, they can be safe, sound and sure footed as long as they have the mental capacity for it. They also need a rider or handler that will be alert and remember that the horse can't see things on that side. For instance, the horse should be allowed to turn her head and look at things like cars passing on the blind side. The rider will need to watch for brush and tree branches on that side on the trail, and not lead the horse into things she can't see.

I'm speaking from experience, forgetting the one-eyed horse I was leading couldn't see so I walked him too close to a car and he knocked off the side mirror. Thankfully he didn't injure himself, but you have to remember not to go too close to things that might scrape against the horse or cut him when leading or riding. 
Other than that, I've ridden two horses that had vision in only one eye with no issues. One was the most sure footed and careful horse I've ever ridden and neither horse was spooky. It felt perfectly safe to canter or gallop on either. 

A friend also had a totally blind horse that could be ridden in an arena. She went to the same small paddock each day, and seemed to feel safe in it.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I would still consider her, yes. Go and check her out, also like @gottatrot said, make sure the diagnosis is correct. Rule it out and go from there. 

We have a half-blind horse at my barn, you just have to remember that she can't see out of that one side. Sometimes people forget when they go to pet her, but you have to let her know you're there too. Speak softly.
But it didn't change much about her, just the fact that she is a little different! 

Go check her out, let us know how it goes. You may fall in love!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

To play Devil's Advocate, I wouldn't consider her. The other posters all advise, "Check her out at the vet's and have him make sure the diagnosis is correct and she won't need further.....". The horse's price is reduced, but the vet check will cost $ that could be put into a perfectly sighted horse with no issues. Any horse I need a vet check on before I'm really interested in her......NOPE. Horses are expensive enough without taking on another person's problems.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

I worked for a vet once when I was looking for a horse. I found one that was blind in one eye due to an accident. The vet told me that she would not advise it as there were many good horses around and I would be setting myself up for having a totally bind horse should something happen to the other eye. I didn't look at that particular horse for that reason and ended up with a great mare eventually.

I think I would hesitate, though, with such a horse especially if you want to ride on trails.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I guess it really depends on what you're willing to 'put up with' too. I mean, me personally would take a look at her but I'd get the vet to check, but then again, you may find yourself really liking her when you go see her...or you may not like her for OTHER reasons other than her eye. I wouldn't cut her short just because of her eye, but then again it's not my choice to make.

You'll make the right decision- you may look at 10 other horses until you find the 'one'.


----------



## buggy (Aug 8, 2016)

I set up an appointment to look at her next week. I am not going to count her out. But I will definitely proceed with caution and get her vetted if I am interested.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

A truly good calm natured horse can be hard to come by so I agree with Gottatrot; go take a look but have a vet check that eye out. The advice would be different if you were looking to do some serious competition, but for recreational riding, done purely for your own enjoyment….take a look.

IME every horse at the lower price points has “something” wrong with them; some need training, some have feet that need shoes or expensive corrective work, some have mild arthritis or old injuries, special diets. 

It really depends on what flaws are acceptable to the buyer and what is not. For instance, I would take a partially blind but calm, capable and otherwise healthy horse for trails over one who had chronically bad feet, while someone else may find the blindness unacceptable but be willing to spend an extra $150 every 4-6 weeks for special shoes.

In the end, I would say to go take a look at her, you just might find that because of her disability, she may be more willing to accept your partnership and judgement and you might find her to be the perfect horse for you . You won't know how it will work out until you get to know her a little. Since she is so close, I would suggest going to see her and ride her several times on different days and in different environments before making a final decision.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Being newly blind would concern me as the horse hasn't had time to become accustomed to the lack of sight.

Some horses handle the lack of sight incredibly well. Others? Well, they are crazy. Seen a horrid accident with a horse who every so often would freak out. Not sure what bothered her so but something did. Last time I saw her she was going out on a trail ride, she freaked, ran back and through a bunch of horses tied at rails. Huge accident. Only 1 human hurt, no horses, lots of broken equipment. Dont think she was that great of a horse before she lost sight so I am sure that played a large part in her sudden freaks

I work often with a 1 eyed mule (so that a whole 'nother ball of wax). She is rock steady. We talk to her a lot when working around her so she knows where we are. Out of the trail, you would never know.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

We purchased a horse that had an eye injury - she had sight in the eye when we purchased her but over time her eye was shrinking (the aqueous humor had been damaged with a slight hole that could not be repaired) she was a great trail horse.

As her sight become more limited she became more and more buddy sour. When riding with her friend from home no one ever knew she was blind in one eye. But on the trail if other horses came up behind her she would spin to make sure she knew where they were. Riding at state parks with other horses and joggers was hard for her as she became very nervous. When it was just the two of us she was fantastic

Evaluate how you will ride, where you will ride, will she have a buddy, will you ride with strange horses?

I would not trade our mare for the world - she taught my city boy hubby how to ride and was calm and steady as a rock 95% of the time. The other 5% was scary for them both. We just had to make concessions for her limited sight.

She is gone now but we still speak of her fondly.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

If you do decide to go and look at her and do like her, since she is only 5 min away from you, I would ask to have a trial period where you could pay a certain amount and ride her for a month or so, if she is ok and you decide to buy ( with a Vet check on that eye) the amount you have paid will apply to her purchase price.
There would have to be a fairly good reduction in price to make it worth while for you.
You never know, a lot of horses adapt well to having eyesight in one eye, but for me a good trial time would be important to see how we do together.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I agree with the previous posters who said to get a vet check and try her out before buying. 

With that out of the way, I definitely say go for it if you're interested, and am glad you will go see her. A blind or partially blind horse can be a nearly perfect trail horse (I would never call any horse perfect, just because things happen). The blind trail horses I have ridden were phenomenal, and one I would essentially call bomb proof. On the other hand, I've met a couple who did not adjust well to being blind or can see some and are often very jumpy. It just depends on the horse and its personality.

Since from what I gather there's nothing wrong with vision in the other eye, and if the mare is really calm/steady like the add mentions, then there's no reason she shouldn't be fine as long as you make the small considerations for that side being blind. Like previously mentioned, you just have to avoid running them into things they can't see (as far as solid objects, like logs, cars, fences, etc.) and being conscious of them knowing where you are. 

I hope this works out (if she's right for you that is) so this girl can get a new home and you can get a good trail horse!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Glad you decided on going to check her out & the vet check too.  Excited to see how it goes.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I have an old mare that has a scar on one of her eyes due to an injury. It is only about 1/2 cm. She seems to see perfectly well. She rides great. I just don't ride her much because she is 29 years old and I figured she deserves some retirement time. It just depends on how bad the scar is and if it is really a corneal scar and not some kind of tumor.


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

If you think the mare might be what your looking for in all other respects I wouldn't hesitate to check her out just because of the eye. I would get a PPE anyway and ask to ride her the way you plan to use her. She might actually be a real bargain.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

If all you are looking for is a good natured safe trail horse and she lives up to her reputation, it could be fine.

A "hot" horse with this problem I wouldn't touch. That is so far beyond my skill level if I am honest to deal with a horse that has two brains and one eye.

For a really easy going happy to please type (lazy even), it might not be a big deal. Would really want to see the horse in person. People sometimes overstate how good a horse is in Ads to put it nicely lol.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I wouldn't only because I can't afford the risk. 

I have two friends who each have several horses who are non-serviceable. Great for them. I can't do it. 

If you have extra money, good for you. Most people end up either making real tough decisions, or living with regret.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

i know a guy that had a 1 eyed race horse, I know the horse wasn't his "best" horse he ever bought but they raced him and sounds like he did fine with the right jockey.

my wife's old pony was blind in one eye, she did just fine just had to be aware the last few years that she woudln't always pay attention so sometimes would get startled when you walked up on the blind side 

so in my opinion if everything else is fine and she rides fine you may be able to get one heck of a deal on a new trail horse


----------



## buggy (Aug 8, 2016)

I cancelled the appointment to look at the mare. I mentioned to my riding instructor that I was going to look at this horse as an option and she told me to steer clear of this particular seller. So I am going to skip out on this one. She told me that she has not heard anything good about the horses that come from this seller and to get an extra thorough PPE if I am seriously interested in any of their horses. I am not going to risk it. I will keep looking.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

buggy said:


> I cancelled the appointment to look at the mare. I mentioned to my riding instructor that I was going to look at this horse as an option and she told me to steer clear of this particular seller. So I am going to skip out on this one. She told me that she has not heard anything good about the horses that come from this seller and to get an extra thorough PPE if I am seriously interested in any of their horses. I am not going to risk it. I will keep looking.


Well in that case, you dodged a bullet!  You'll find a good horse eventually, they're out there!:runninghorse2:


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

buggy said:


> I cancelled the appointment to look at the mare. I mentioned to my riding instructor that I was going to look at this horse as an option and she told me to steer clear of this particular seller. So I am going to skip out on this one. She told me that she has not heard anything good about the horses that come from this seller and to get an extra thorough PPE if I am seriously interested in any of their horses. I am not going to risk it. I will keep looking.


Personally, I think you've made a wise choice.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

Good choice. I'm more worried about a dishonest seller than a half-blind horse.


----------



## buggy (Aug 8, 2016)

mkmurphy81 said:


> Good choice. I'm more worried about a dishonest seller than a half-blind horse.


Yes, me too.


----------



## Saddlescamp (Sep 23, 2016)

You have received some sound advice, but use caution as in purchasing any horse. You know this hoss has a problem that you can evaluate. It is when a buyer is unaware of a problem that they end up with a sour deal. Test ride this hoss after you check her out and trust your gut. Only purchase if you are comfortable in doing so. Sour deals suck....!!!!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a horse in for training right now, been with me for three months since the loss of sight in his right eye. He shyed for about a week after, but now he rides just the same as he did before his accident. I wouldn't hesitate to use a horse like that.


----------

